# Just picked up an Ariens ST524



## robd (Jul 24, 2014)

I just got an Ariens ST524 and am looking for some info on it. Year? Manuals and parts list?

Model No: 824006
Serial No: 022360

It's a bit rusty (surface rust) in the bucket and am planning on taking it apart for some repair. Nothing is rusted through. Planning on using Rust Reformer by Rustoleum. I used it on my lawnmower and it worked great.

Engine runs strong and was maintained.

I'd like to get some maintenance parts now so that I'm prepared if they are needed in the middle of a snowstorm. Things like shear pins, belts, etc. Can someone recommend a good place to get them?

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought you was looking for a TORO 5/21 I had posted some from CL in the area u live. what changed your mind??? if you don't mind my asking..989


----------



## robd (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting those but they are too far away (almost 2 hour drive) for me, and I don't have a way of getting them home. No pickup and no trailer.

I found the Ariens local and the seller delivered it to my house.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats robd


----------



## robd (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks. I'll be tackling the rust repair in a few weeks. I'm now debating if I should send out the bucket, impeller and augers out for blasting down to bare metal and start fresh.

I plan on keeping it for many years to come.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

robd said:


> Thanks. I'll be tackling the rust repair in a few weeks. I'm now debating if I should send out the bucket, impeller and augers out for blasting down to bare metal and start fresh.
> 
> I plan on keeping it for many years to come.


Sand blasting works great. I however used an 10,000rpm angle grinder and a medium grit flap wheel to sand off the rust on my 1973 Gilson but It was not too terribly rusted either. The course disk can be used first to get the worst of the rusted areas. Just be careful that you do not take off too much material when sanding with the course disks


----------

